# Help! Bring Back Images on Compact Flash Card



## Rachael Waring (Aug 5, 2007)

Hello Wise Ones!

I have 43 images (file names:  _X5K4683 - _X5K4729) I'd like to retrieve from my compact flash card and do not know how.

Tips?  Suggestions?

Here are the facts for you photo sleuths:
I see where they are missing chronologically from the numerical order on the card (file names:  _X5K4683 - _X5K4729). There are intact images before and after these 43.

The missing images were on the card, as I viewed them last night in-camera.  

The card has not been erased nor formatted.

Ideas?  Suggestions?

Also, how do I stop this from happening in the future?  I viewed the images and scrolled through quickly.  Could this have erased images without pressing the trash button?   The compact flast card is a Lexar Media Professional 2GB 80x rewritable, about one year old.  


Thank You for Your Insights!!!!!!

Rachael


----------



## Jon, The Elder (Aug 5, 2007)

Rachael...
if you viewed them in camera, then the data itself is still there.  Your directory info is  missing.  There are several fairly good data recovery programs (free), just google 'data recovery software'.

I hope you are using a card reader for your typical file transfer to computer.

Lexar is not a well regarded brand name. I've pitched mine a few years back because of faulty data problems.

The high end SanDisk cards come with a data recovery CD.  Ask around your friends.  I've used it twice for my daughters problems.  Works very well.


----------



## Rachael Waring (Aug 5, 2007)

I apprecaite your advice and sage experiences!  I'll sell my Lexars and will go Sandisk ASAP.

My Mac came with a Disk Utility device.  Is this good to use in data recovery or should I look into Disk Warrior, etc.?  

This was my first posting and I am all ready hooked.  I've read twenty or so "themes" and was hoping I could give back information to someone else.  I'll just have to keep reading & become an active participant!

Thank You!  

Rachael


----------



## Jon, The Elder (Aug 5, 2007)

The recovery software we are looking for is for image recovery or photo image recovery.  
Your built in Mac is for your hardrive and employs a different process and algorithms.

I am Mac ignorant, so you need a Mac person to help in that area.

Your profile doesn't say anything about your gear.  I strongly suggest you do your reformatting in camera and not from your PC.  They use 2 different systems, and this kind of thing can repeat itself in the future.


----------



## John_05 (Aug 5, 2007)

i use a program called TuneUp Utilities, and it has a file recovery option.  you can get a free trial for 30 days.

ive used it a number of times on Xd, SD and CF cards,  and its always worked well for me.  i dont know if they make a version for a Mac though.  ive never owned a Mac,  so i dont know what programs you might be able to use.

if you have access to a PC,  you could get the trial of TuneUp Utilities and use the PC to recover the pictures from the card, and then transfer them to the Mac?


----------



## Rachael Waring (Aug 5, 2007)

Thank you both for your advice!  

I will Google Tune-Up Utilities and Photo Image Recovery directly after this post.  Thank you for your insights- you have put my mind at ease.

Jon- the Elder, you asked about gear.  I use Canon gear, formatting in-camera as you suggested. 

Thanks, Gents!!!  Have a great day!


----------



## John_05 (Aug 5, 2007)

Rachael Waring said:


> Thank you both for your advice!
> 
> I will Google Tune-Up Utilities and Photo Image Recovery directly after this post. Thank you for your insights- you have put my mind at ease.
> 
> ...


 
im pretty sure if you format your card before you try to recover the images from it,  youll lose them.  i would wait to reformat it until after you try a recovery.


----------



## castrol (Aug 5, 2007)

I downloaded a program called PCInspector Smart Recovery. I have used it many
times to recover both my images, my sister's accidentally erased images, and a
couple of other people who were having issues. Works REALLY well.


----------



## Rachael Waring (Aug 9, 2007)

Hey Gang!

To follow-up with the images to be recovered:

I shoot a Canon 1D Mark II with 2GB Lexar 80x CF cards.
The Lexar Card documented all images shot- but- does not show the file name for 43 of the images.  (see above chain)

As I use Lexar cards (no longer after this shoot!), I purchased Lexar's Image Rescue Software, version 3.0.   The program was downloaded online for $32 and is NOT COMPATIBLE WITH MACBOOK PRO OSX version 10.4.10.

This is the latest version of Image Rescue and STALLS when reaching the "find images" stage of recovery.

Lexar has refused to reimburse me for the download even though I am unable to use it with my Mac.  Be forwarned!!!!  They will not come out with a compatible upgrade for Mac OSX 10.4.10 for another three months!

Does anyone have another image recovery program they suggest for A MAC USER?

Thank you!

Rachael


----------



## Big Mike (Aug 9, 2007)

Could you possibly install that software on a friend's PC and try to recover the files there?


----------



## Rachael Waring (Aug 9, 2007)

Hey Big Mike,

Thanks for moderating this site!  You must be a warehouse of knowledge.  I look forward to swapping ideas from here on out

The perfect solution would be to use a PC- (un) fortunately I just moved from Cincinnati, Ohio to Santa Monica, CA and my three friends here all use Macs.

Hey- the move was STILL worth it! 

I was looking at Photo Recovery for Mac OSX online at http://www.gorecovery.com/digital_photo_recovery_for_mac.asp

Have you heard of this company?  Does anyone know if it's reputable?

Thanks, Big Mike & Co!



Rachael


----------



## Rachael Waring (Aug 9, 2007)

This is why digital photo forums are great: I read the post about CF ISSUES and saw the Brisbane fellow's recommendation to take it to a local photo shop.  

Sammy's Camera will rescue the data in less than one full business day for $30!

Smiles Abounding,

Rachael


----------



## Big Mike (Aug 9, 2007)

Good news!  Good luck.


----------

